# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aften - Artikel

## Agnes574

Aften 

Het is irritant, het bevindt zich waar het niet moet zitten, en het gaat niet makkelijk weg. Bovendien vermindert uw weerstand erdoor. Nope. Het is niet uw schoonmoeder, noch uw baas. Het is een pijnlijk zweertje in de mond en het kreeg ooit door een of andere onverlaat de nietszeggende naam 'afte' toegedicht. 
Er valt niet veel aan te doen, maar u vraagt zich stellig af: waar komt het vandaan en waar gaat het naartoe? Om u te dienen: het wel en wee van de stomatitis aphthosa.

Een aft is een zweertje in de mond. Het nestelt zich op een beschadigd stukje huid, bedekt met mondslijmvlies, en het heeft een doorsnede van zo'n drie tot 4 mm. Het is een wit plekje met een rood randje dat je een verkrampte glimlach schenkt en snel afslanken garandeert, wegens niet meer kunnen eten of drinken.

Niet iedereen heeft er last van. Sommige mensen krijgen er hooguit ééntje per jaar, anderen dan weer zitten regelmatig met een mond vol aften. Naar het schijnt treft deze ziekte vooral personen die geen weerstand meer hebben, door vermoeidheid, ziekte of uitputting. Er zijn dokters die opperen dat een aft ook een allergische reactie op dierlijke eiwitten kan betekenen, maar daar is nog niet veel over geweten. Een besmetting met een virus of een bacterie kan ook de oorzaak zijn. Te heet voedsel kan eveneens het mondslijmvlies beschadigen. Wie een tandprothese draagt, moet extra opletten. 

Een ongeluk komt nooit alleen, zegt men wel eens. Eén afte blijft minstens één tot twee weken in de mond aanwezig. Meestal duiken er onmiddellijk na het weggaan nog één of twee andere aften op. Een vliegenmepper aanschaffen helpt echter niet. 

Aanstippen met een vloeistof die u in de apotheker kan krijgen is zéér doeltreffend. De stof verbrandt het zweertje en schroeit het dicht. Het aanstippen is minstens even pijnlijk als het zweertje zelf, maar u bent er dan wel binnen één à twee dagen vanaf. Zorg ervoor dat het wondje droog is, vooraleer u de vloeistof aanbrengt. Duw een droge tissu op de wonde en ga dan pas in de aanval.

Tegen de pijn kan u paracetamol nemen. Om te vermijden dat u er de komende weken nog één à twee bijkrijgt, spoelt u uw mond drie keer per dag met een ontsmettend mondbad op basis van chloor. Dit overigens akelige goedje vermindert het aantal bacteriën in de mond. Gebruik het niet voortdurend, uw tanden gaan ervan verkleuren. Liefhebbers van natuurlijke middelen kunnen een product op basis van kamille proberen. In elk geval, eens het zweertje er zit, kan u enkel de pijn verlichten en het plekje ontsmetten. Het blijft er sowieso een tijdje logeren. 

Raadpleeg een tandarts wanneer het probleem blijft voortduren en zéker wanneer u de indruk heeft dat er zich een propje etter onder de wonde verzamelt. Het kan immers om een infectie gaan. Ook bij koorts dient u onmiddellijk een dokter te raadplegen.

Ten slotte, wees blij dat er eentje op bezoek komt, want aften zijn voorlopig nog altijd een raadsel voor de wetenschap. Dat maakt er toch weer iets bijzonders van!

Blijven lachen! 

Kauw uw voedsel langdurig. Zorg voor een goede lichamelijke en geestelijke conditie. Verzorg uw gebit of gebitsprothese, maar poets uw tanden voorzichtig. Ga met een kapotte tand of een scherp hoekje of randje aan een tand direct naar de tandarts, anders kan uw mondslijmvlies ook beschadigd geraken. Ga stress uit de weg! Maar dat heeft u al vaker gehoord.

Tekst: Erika Claessens 

(bron: Femistyle/Medinet.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Aften, hoe pak je ze best aan!

Wat zijn het? 
Aften zijn pijnlijke zweertjes van het mondslijmvlies, die meestal beginnen op de kinderleeftijd of tijdens de puberteit en de neiging hebben om vaak terug te komen. Aften komen zeer veel voor: ongeveer 20% van de bevolking heeft wel eens last van aften. Bijna iedereen heeft in zijn leven wel eens een afte gehad. De meeste mensen met aften hebben af en toe wat ongemak van kleine pijnlijke zweertjes die na 1-2 weken weer spontaan genezen. Anderen hebben echter vaak terugkerende, grote en heftig pijnlijke zweren in de mond die een ware kwelling kunnen zijn. Bij het ontstaan van aften spelen verschillende factoren een rol. Bij slechts 10% van de gevallen kan een oorzaak gevonden worden die kan worden opgeheven. In alle andere gevallen kan de aandoening weliswaar behandeld-, maar niet definitief genezen worden

Wat zijn de verschijnselen? 
Aften zijn pijnlijke, oppervlakkige, ronde tot ovale zweertjes in de mond, bedekt met een grijswit beslag en omgeven door een rode rand. Ze komen vooral voor op de onderzijde van de tong, op de mondbodem, het slijmvlies van de wang en de binnenzijde van de lip, maar soms ook in de keel. Er wordt onderscheid gemaakt in Kleine (‘minor’) aften en Grote (‘major’) aften. Kleine aften komen het meest voor, bij ongeveer 90% van alle aangedane patiënten. De zweertjes zijn kleiner dan 1 cm, zijn matig pijnlijk en genezen doorgaans spontaan binnen 1-2 weken zonder littekenvorming. Deze aften kunnen vaak terugkomen; de meeste patiënten hebben 2-4 ‘aanvallen’ per jaar. In de loop van de jaren neemt het aantal van dergelijke aanvallen over het algemeen af. Grote aften behoren tot een ernstiger vorm die voorkomt bij ongeveer 10% van alle patiënten met aften. Ze zien er het zelfde uit als kleine aften, maar zijn groter dan één centimeter en zijn dieper. Ze genezen langzaam in een periode van 10-30 dagen en laten een litteken achter. Deze zweren kunnen ernstig ongemak met veel pijn, koorts, opgezette lymfklieren en algemeen ziek zijn veroorzaken. Bij deze patiënten komen soms ook aften voor op de geslachtsorganen (penis, scrotum, schaamlippen, vagina) of rond de anus. 

Hoe ontstaan aften? 
Er is niet één bepaalde oorzaak voor aften aan te wijzen. Het is waarschijnlijk zo dat er verschillende factoren zijn die aften kunnen uitlokken bij patiënten die daar de aanleg toe hebben. 

Welke uitlokkende factoren zijn er? 
Beschadiging 
Beschadiging van het slijmvlies van de mond zoals door tanden poetsen, flossen, kauwgom kauwen, scherpe harde stukjes in voedsel, een slecht sluitend gebit, injecties en tandheelkundige behandelingen kunnen bij sommigen aften provoceren

Emotionele stress 
Stress wordt over het algemeen als een belangrijke provocerende factor beschouwd. 

Hormonale factoren. 
Een overtuigende relatie tussen aften en de menstruatie cyclus is nooit aangetoond. Toch komt het af en toe voor dat aften bij vrouwen verdwijnen tijdens het gebruik van de pil of tijdens zwangerschap. 

Virussen en bacteriën 
In de loop van de jaren zijn vele bacteriën en virussen aangewezen als mogelijke oorzaken voor aften. Het is echter nooit gelukt dat te bewijzen. 

Erfelijke factoren 
Een erfelijke factor lijkt vaak een rol te spelen. 

(bron: gezondheid.infoblog.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Aften: de oorzaak opsporen 

Aften zijn een oppervlakkige verzwering van de mond-, spijsverterings- en/of genitale slijmvliezen. Al zijn ze meestal onschuldig, toch moet de oorzaak opgespoord worden als ze terugkeren: bepaalde geneesmiddelen, de ziekte van Crohn, de ziekte van Behçet, virale of bacteriële infecties enz. 


Banale aften

De typische kenmerken van banale aften zijn: pijn bij het eten, ronde of ovale geelachtige blaasjes van minder dan 1 cm doorsnede met een platte bodem, een regelmatige rand en een rode kring. Het aantal blaasjes kan variëren van één tot zes, maar ze genezen spontaan na één tot twee weken. Ze komen voor op het tandvlees, de binnenrand van lippen en wangen of de randen van de tong (maar nooit de droge kant van de lippen of het aangrenzende tandvlees). 

De patiënt herkent dit soort aften makkelijk en raadpleegt er meestal geen arts voor. Als ze echter vaak terugkeren, ook de genitale slijmvliezen treffen, zeer langzaam genezen, erg pijnlijk zijn of groter zijn dan 1 cm, is het belangrijk om de oorzaak te laten opsporen door een arts. 

Aften kunnen immers niet alleen het gevolg zijn van stress, vermoeidheid, infecties of bepaalde eetwaren, maar ook van sommige ziekten zoals de ziekte van Crohn en de ziekte van Behçet. Daarbij komen mondaften vaak samen voor met respectievelijk digestieve en genitale aften. Ook geneesmiddelen, orale seks en terugkerende herpes kunnen de “schuldigen” zijn. 

Aften moeten altijd lokaal behandeld worden met een verdovings- en ontsmettingsmiddel, vooral om de pijn te verzachten. 
Bij ernstige vormen wordt corticotherapie en soms colchicine voorgeschreven. 
Uiteraard moet ook de veroorzakende ziekte aangepakt worden. 
Tot slot zijn er nog de klassieke preventiemaatregelen: regelmatig de tanden poetsen en matig omspringen met eetwaren die opstoten veroorzaken: chocolade, gruyère, okker- en hazelnoten, kruiden… 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

